# For Folders Only



## CyberDruid (Jan 22, 2010)

I've got a Zotac AMP 8800GT that has been a flawless producer. Before I list it in the FS I want to make a special offer to the TPU Folders. PM if interested


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 27, 2010)

It's Folding for another Fanatic. Thanks for all the PMs but it's long gone.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you for fostering the growth of F@H by offering it up to folders first. Every little bit counts, and this is an example of how people could help out without needing to install anything.

+1 sir.


----------

